# Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?



## Stiller_Meister (2. Januar 2005)

*Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*

Hi Leute

werd nun morgen endlich! G2 spielen können und habe nun ein paar Fragen:

1.) Wollte ich das Spiel erstmal ohne Addon als Magier spielen. Nun habe ich aber was von den Wassermagiern in DNdR gelesen, so dass es vielleicht besser wäre, erst G2 mit Paladin durchzuspielen und danch G2+DNdR als Magier???

2.) Ist es bei fast jedem Rollenspiel ja so, dass man beim ersten durchspielen ja seine Skillpunkte sinnlos verschleudert! Ich wollte jetzt schonmal nachfragen, worauf es beim Paladin bzw. Magier ankommt? Muss man als Paladin Runen erschaffen können(Kann man das überhaupt skillen?)? Was ist wichtig und was nicht?
Nur damit ich schonmal ungefähr weiß, worauf es ankommt und worauf nicht....   

3.) Hatte ich noch'ne Frage, hab sie allerdings gerade vergessen! Wir aber später nachgereicht....   


thx im vorraus für alle Antworten!  


Stillér-Meister


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*

ist der charaktär mit dem arabär verwandt ?


----------



## Hecho (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*

1.)Spiel Gothic2 als Magier und das Addon als Paladin, da das Addon für Magier wirklich sehr schwer wird.
2.)Das Hauptspiel wirst du auch mit Verschleudern durchspielen können. Im Addon solltest du dir alles vorher gut überlegen weil es sonst einfach zu schwer wird.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*



			
				Hecho am 02.01.2005 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.)Spiel Gothic2 als Magier und das Addon als Paladin, da das Addon für Magier wirklich sehr schwer wird.
> 2.)Das Hauptspiel wirst du auch mit Verschleudern durchspielen können. Im Addon solltest du dir alles vorher gut überlegen weil es sonst einfach zu schwer wird.


OK, spiele soweiso lieber den Magier als nen Kämpfer...

@Bonkic
 


Kann mir sonst noch jemand Tipps geben?


----------



## davied (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*

1.) Denk daran das du dann beim 2. mal durchspielen die ersten paar Quests wieder lösen musst und sich das Spiel deshalb in den ersten paar Stunden kaum anders Spielt wie vorher.
2.) Ohne Addon:
Paladin: Als Paladin würde ich einen Stärke Charackter machen. Bringe deinen Einhand oder Zweihandskill möglichst schnell auf 30%, damit du anständig kämpfen kannst. Und sonstalles auf Stärke setzten evtl. noch Felle abziehen und die Diebestalente. Spätestens im 4. Kap solltest du dann aber 60& bei deinem bevorzugtem Waffenskill haben und dann solltest du langsam 100% lernen.

Magier: *Bevor* du Magier oder Novize (du vorstufe) wirst unbedingt deinen Einhand(!)skill auf 30% bringen und am besten 65 Geschick lernen. Denn dann kannst du dir den Meisterdegen (In Xardas altem Turm, oder die Mitglieder der Diebesgilde) holen. Wenn du diese Talente erst lernst wenn du Novize/Magier bist kosten sie Doppeltsoviele LP. Vorher, wenn du 50 Geschick hast kannst du den Rapier holen: http://mondgesaenge.de/G2DB/content_orte.htm?data=data_orte.js&id=o_30
Damit bist du selbst als Magier ein relativ guter Nahkämpfer. 
Wenn du dann Novize bist gebe ALLE Lernpunkte für Mana aus, außer für Runen und davon würde ich nur folgende lernen:
Feuerpfeil, Feuerball, gr. Feuerball, Skelett beschw., Dämonen beschw., Todeswelle.

Addon: ?

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts in der Story verraten.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 02.01.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> werd nun morgen endlich! G2 spielen können und habe nun ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Wollte ich das Spiel erstmal ohne Addon als Magier spielen. Nun habe ich aber was von den Wassermagiern in DNdR gelesen, so dass es vielleicht besser wäre, erst G2 mit Paladin durchzuspielen und danch G2+DNdR als Magier???


Nein, man kann nicht Wassermagier werden, "nur" Feuermagier.
Man kann sich nur dem Kreis (oder Ring?? Ich verwechsle das immer  ) des Wassers anschliessen (das ist eine Untergilde und hat nichts mit der Feuermagier-Drachenjäger-Paladin-Entscheidung zu tun).

Miliz/Paladin ist imo am leichtesten, weil man sich später (gut und schnell) heilen kann und generell viel aushält, weil man die besten Rüstungen hat (zumindest ohne Add-On hatte der Paladin immer Rüstungen, die 10 Schutz mehr hatten, als die entsprechenden Rüstungen der anderen Gilden).
Söldner/Drachenjäger ist so mittelschwer (aber meine Lieblings-Gildenwahl bei G2 mit und ohne Add-On!!).
Der Magier spielt sich imo völlig anders als die beiden anderen Gilden und ist in jedem Fall auch wert gespielt zu werden. Allerdings würde ich erst beim zweiten Durchgang durch G2 den Magier wählen.



> 2.) Ist es bei fast jedem Rollenspiel ja so, dass man beim ersten durchspielen ja seine Skillpunkte sinnlos verschleudert! Ich wollte jetzt schonmal nachfragen, worauf es beim Paladin bzw. Magier ankommt? Muss man als Paladin Runen erschaffen können(Kann man das überhaupt skillen?)? Was ist wichtig und was nicht?
> Nur damit ich schonmal ungefähr weiß, worauf es ankommt und worauf nicht....


Runen braucht der Paladin nicht herstellen, die bekommt er verliehen (kostet LP) und kann sie dann nutzen.
Ich skille Paladin/Drachenjäger eigentlich immer auf Einhandkampf (oft zuschlagen ist besser als langsamer/marginal stärker zuschlagen mit Zweihändern). Fernkampf eigentlich gar nicht. Daher steigere ich Geschick nicht (oder nur später bis 30 für einen bestimmten Quest) und setze möglich viel auf Stärke.
Wichtiger als Stärke imo ist wiederum das Einhandtalent: Es bringt viel mehr, wenn man es schnell auf 60% (Meisterrang) hat, als eine Stärke von 60 zu haben.



> 3.) Hatte ich noch'ne Frage, hab sie allerdings gerade vergessen! Wir aber später nachgereicht....


Macht nichts, mir fällt auch gerade nicht mehr ein.


----------



## raisk (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 02.01.2005 16:37 

[quote schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Ist es bei fast jedem Rollenspiel ja so, dass man beim ersten durchspielen ja seine Skillpunkte sinnlos verschleudert! Ich wollte jetzt schonmal nachfragen, worauf es beim Paladin bzw. Magier ankommt? Muss man als Paladin Runen erschaffen können(Kann man das überhaupt skillen?)? Was ist wichtig und was nicht?
> Nur damit ich schonmal ungefähr weiß, worauf es ankommt und worauf nicht....



Um deine Skillpunkte nicht zu verschleudern, solltest du dich nach Möglichkeit auf 1 Waffenart konzentrieren. Beim Paladin solltest du dich natürlich auf Einhänder oder Zweihänder konzentrieren, da Paladine besser mit dem Schwert umgehen können als mit Pfeil und Bogen. 
Ob du nun Einhänder oder eben Zweihänder nimmst, ist geschmackssache.  Die Schnelligkeit des Einhänderschwert und die Angriffskraft des Zweihänderschwert heben sich im Endeffekt eigentlich gegeneinander auf, sodass eigentlich beide Arten gut sind.  Beim Miliz beziehungsweise beim Paladin solltest Stärke und Geschick steigern.
Paladine haben nicht die Fähigkeit Runen zu erstellen. Sie bekommen sie, wie schon gesagt, von ihren Vorgesetzten ausgehändigt.

Selber Runen erstellen, können nur Feuermagier. Allerdings ist diese Gilde die schwerste aus G2. Das beginnt schon damit, dass man 1000 Goldstücke und 1 Schaf besorgen muss, um überhaupt im Kloster aufgenommen zu werden. Beim Novize bzw. Feuermagier sollte man natürlich mehr Punkte auf Mana und Geschick verteilen als auf Stärke. Später bekommt man Sprüche und Runen, mit denen man seine Gegner ins Jenseits schickt.   

MfG raisk


----------



## ork1234 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welcher Charaktär/Fähigkeiten für Gothic 2?*

ICh persönlich wür als Söldner  oder Miliz  anfangen, wenn ich Anfänger wäre => viel stärke! und ich beorzuge eigentlich einhandwaffen. Weiter finde ich den Skill Taschendiebstahl sehr nützlich, da man Geld und einige EP bekommt.


----------

